# Reserve MP in Toronto



## rodlarose (7 Jan 2011)

Hello

I am interesting to join the Reserve Police, I contacted recruiting center; they told me they didn't hire Res Mp for a while. I looked at website forces.ca not sure if there is any opening.  I have 2 questions for Res MP do you enjoy your work? and what are your duties as Res MP

Thanks


----------



## Franko (7 Jan 2011)

Almost the same question as the one below you....wow.

Go through and read this-

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,54.0.html

You know, you guys could always go in to the local Pres MP det and ask them questions right?

*Locked

The Army.ca Staff*


----------

